# 2005 Lunar New Year



## Rich Parsons (Feb 9, 2005)

Happy New Year to those whole follow or know about the Lunar New Year.
 :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 9, 2005)

*Happy year of the Rooster!*
artyon:  :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 9, 2005)

If you're a rooster, it's YOUR year!!

 Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 11, 2005)

Don't get married, though.  This year, there is a quirk that removes the first day of spring.  The day of renewal and life.  According to astrologers, getting married this year is seriously the kiss of death.


----------



## kid (Feb 11, 2005)

one of my brothers is getting married this year should i warn him?  lol


cause kid said so


----------

